# 94R Duracell Battery @ Sam�s Club



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*94R Duracell Battery @ Sam’s Club*

I know, ANOTHER Gen 1 TD battery thread, ugh...

FWIW, if you’re in the market for a Gen 1 CTD replacement battery, Sam’s Club currently has a great price on the Duracell Group 94R AGM battery $169.52 online. 

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/auto-...0086.ip?searchTerm=h7 battery&pid=CSE_Connex_

However, I’m unable to ADD TO CART so it may not be available at this time for some reason, not sure why...will have to investigate further...

There is a NON-AGM version available for $146.76. 

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/durac...-size-94r/prod3590237.ip?xid=plp:product:1:20

While researching marine batteries recently, I learned (old news?) the Duracell brand is manufactured by East Penn, the same company that makes Deka batteries.

East Penn Releases New Duracell Automotive Batteries - East Penn Manufacturing

Anyway, just wanted to put this out there if you want an AGM for a decent price. 

Also wondering if any members have had experience (good or bad) with East Penn, Deka or Duracell?


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a group 27 that I use in my boat for the starting battery, it’s been great.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Look for another thread in the active topics. One guy bought an h6 battery. And is having problems with installation. You've listed the h7 battery. I think it's a bit longer. The original is an h5 I'm guessing according to him.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I put a Deka AGM in my Saturn, recently.. but all the research I did indicated that they make quality batteries.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

UPDATE:

Thank you @ezap28ltz for pointing out the original Sam’s Club link posted was for the NON-AGM Duracell Group 94R (H7) battery. 

I’ve updated the post to include the correct Sams’ Club AGM Duracell Group 94R (H7) battery link. 

As noted, unfortunately it appears the AGM version is not able to be added to cart on the website, perhaps due to availability.

Will have to look into this further and update (or if anyone knows why, feel free to post). Thanks!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If you are in a more remote area, might check to make sure your sams club isn’t being closed. If you google it there are like 63 sams clubs closing, might be a problem if your store closes and not another one close by if you have any issues. Just FYI. I don’t know anything about battery mentioned, it is probably fine.

Might not be an issue if buying online, just not sure what the return policy is if you have warranty issue.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> Look for another thread in the active topics. One guy bought an h6 battery. And is having problems with installation. You've listed the h7 battery. I think it's a bit longer. The original is an h5 I'm guessing according to him.


I'm the other guy mentioned above. I installed an H6 Duracell from Sams non AGM in a 1.4L gasser. Both the new and old batteries have the same height. Battery is in, but I'm working in -5F temperatures outside and was having problems with the top battery support. After private messages with pictures I believe I can get this top bracket fully installed. It's hard working with winter gloves on.

I have another Duracell Acid battery in an Altima. The brand before Duracell at sams was an Energizer, Johnson Controls battery. That had problems within the 3 year period, and my Sams club covered full free replacement. Just be careful not to over charge to the point where there's noticable leakage and you will get warranty. 

I also hand carry the batteries and install myself. My Sams will not install or sell anything other than the battery the book calls for. If you bring them just the battery typically they don't ask what it's out of.

OP- I think there's a big rush on batteries in the midwest right now. SAMS had a table with over 12 batteries on it, all paid for awaiting 7-10 days out for installation. I wouldn't doubt that they have redirected some of the southern US stock to the midwest. The larger 94R AGM is something that is traditionally stocked.

Sams just had their AGM's on sale for $25 off. Ended December 31st. Not sure if this is going to be something they regularly do, or if they were strategically getting rid of batteries that might be older, rather than taking them back for refurbishment. 

I'd buy one again, Sams is close to me, and the store has warrantied a battery and replaced one tire under road hazzard and made life easy. Just depends who you want to deal with.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> Look for another thread in the active topics. One guy bought an h6 battery. And is having problems with installation. You've listed the h7 battery. I think it's a bit longer. The original is an h5 I'm guessing according to him.


I'm the other guy mentioned above. I installed an H6 Duracell from Sams non AGM in a 1.4L gasser. Both the new and old batteries have the same height. Battery is in, but I'm working in -5F temperatures outside and was having problems with the top battery support. After private messages with pictures I believe I can get this top bracket fully installed. It's hard working with winter gloves on.

I have another Duracell Acid battery in an Altima. The brand before Duracell at sams was an Energizer, Johnson Controls battery. That had problems within the 3 year period, and my Sams club covered full free replacement. Just be careful not to over charge to the point where there's noticable leakage and you will get warranty. 

I also hand carry the batteries and install myself. My Sams will not install or sell anything other than the battery the book calls for. If you bring them just the battery typically they don't ask what it's out of.

OP- I think there's a big rush on batteries in the midwest right now. SAMS had a table with over 12 batteries on it, all paid for awaiting 7-10 days out for installation. I wouldn't doubt that they have redirected some of the southern US stock to the midwest. The larger 94R AGM is something that is traditionally stocked.

Sams just had their AGM's on sale for $25 off. Ended December 31st. Not sure if this is going to be something they regularly do, or if they were strategically getting rid of batteries that might be older, rather than taking them back for refurbishment. 

I'd buy one again, Sams is close to me, and the store has warrantied a battery and replaced one tire under road hazzard and made life easy. Just depends who you want to deal with.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Better hurry though as I saw on the news this morning that a bunch of Sams Clubs are closing very soon.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t using a non-agm battery a bad idea due to the “smart” charging system on these cars?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

justin13703 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t using a non-agm battery a bad idea due to the “smart” charging system on these cars?


You are NOT wrong. You do need an AGM in the Diesel.. I can't speak for sure on the Gas car, but if it has similar charging system, then it also should have AGM.. If OEM was AGM, you need an AGM.. if not then you can upgrade to AGM..


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think it's also bad for the auto stop cars. When you go shopping. There's 1 for the old tech and there's 1 for the new tech.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

justin13703 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t using a non-agm battery a bad idea due to the “smart” charging system on these cars?


Yes, only use an AGM carger on AGM batteries. This also says AGM batteries are much better at deep cycling and start/stop. Sounds like using a non-AGM in the diesel is a bad idea. 

Absorbent Glass Mat (AGM) Battery Information - Battery University



> *Advantages*​  Spill-proof through acid encapsulation in matting technology
> High specific power, low internal resistance, responsive to load
> Up to 5 times faster charge than with flooded technology
> Better cycle life than with flooded systems
> ...


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

@Rivergoer *****bump for update: my battery really took a beating this winter ( and Spring too) and I was wondering if you wound up getting that Duracell AGm from SAMs? My club very nearby shows sold out all the time so what did you do? Which exact battery did you get and group size? *** 

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

DslGate said:


> @*Rivergoer* *****bump for update: my battery really took a beating this winter ( and Spring too) and I was wondering if you wound up getting that Duracell AGm from SAMs? My club very nearby shows sold out all the time so what did you do? Which exact battery did you get and group size? ***
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


Hay @*DslGate* I did not get the Duracell AGM for my Cruze, I found out about the Sam’s Club Duracell while looking for marine batteries for my houseboat. I ended up getting two of the Duracells from Sams Club for the boat (non-AGM) and they are working great, excellent quality.

When my Cruze battery started to weaken, since I was unaware of the Sams Club Duracell, I went with an East Penn Intimidator 94R (H7) AGM. Here’s a link with more info (Bought local, did not purchase from this link) Intimidator 9A94R Battery









East Penn is U.S. made and also very good, no issues after 6 months. It’s a bit more expensive so if I’d known about the Duracell at the time I would’ve gone with that instead. 

You can’t go wrong with either though. Just make sure you stay with AGM for the diesel Cruze.

Good Luck!


----------

